# splash/variegated



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Are there any countries who have written a standard for Splash?

I also wonder if variegated and splash is the same variety, or whats the differences between them?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The ECMA has a standard for splash. 

"Splashed- Splashed mice show a pattern of color-on-color, somewhat resembling Variegated but without any white markings. The base color shall be any c-diluted color such as Ivory or Beige with the splashes being any recognized color. Splashes shall be distributed evenly over the entire body. Eye color black or ruby. Odd eye accepted."


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Splashed is color-on-color whereas variegated is color-on-white.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

ECMA variegated standard, for comparison:

"Variegated- Variegated mice may be shown in any recognized color, splashed on a white background and free from any solid, clear-cut markings. The colored markings should be small and numerous, ragged in outline but approximately equal in size and well distributed over the body. Typically, there are white areas giving the appearance of a head spot."


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, thank you so much! 
And it's ok to mate spl x spl? But not vari x vari. 
Whats the genotype for varigated?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's ok to mate either combination. Some variegated x variegated babies will die in utero, though.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Most variegated show breeders mate variegated x variegated regularly. It is also fine to mate splashed x splashed.

Genotype is W/*


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Splashed is Spl/*, not spl/spl, by the way.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

One of my tri does had a 100% splashed litter (all eleven) so either that was coincedence or she is Spl/Spl. So I reckon it's harmless.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SiamMeece said:


> One of my tri does had a 100% splashed litter (all eleven) so either that was coincedence or she is Spl/Spl. So I reckon it's harmless.


Many of my Tris are Spl/Spl now and give 100% splashed offspring, when bred to a mouse with two alleles of c-dilution. Yes, Spl is harmless and not lethal at all.
Charles, I think you got one of the Spl/Spl. So you paid only half the price 

Roland


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

My luck 

She took her time though, the darn little thing had been with a buck for more than six weeks before she decided to throw :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's interesting to see Europeans breeding splashed. It became "all the rage" here in the US for a few years so I'm interested to see if the same thing happens across Europe and the UK. It's a hard variety to breed to standard, but it's very beautiful when done right.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

I bet it will, tricolors were popular way before Roland imported them 

Btw, I like your new b&w pics


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

The AFRMA standard for splash mentions two recognized patterns, Classic and Light. No description of Light is given though. Anyone who can enlighten me?


----------

